
What Happens in a Measurement? - Jasamba
http://arxiv.org/abs/1603.06008
======
ivan_ah
Some previous work on understanding measurement through decoherence:
[http://perimeterinstitute.ca/personal/rblume-
kohout/thesis/t...](http://perimeterinstitute.ca/personal/rblume-
kohout/thesis/thesis.ssp.pdf)

Could someone explain the Lindblad equation in plain English?

------
amelius
Summary in plain English?

~~~
goerz
Traditionally, in quantum mechanics a measurement "breaks the system": the
state of the system is instantaneously modified in a way that does not follow
the normal equation of motion (the Schrödinger equation). This is known as the
"collapse of the wave function". The paper shows that there is a way in
principle to include the measurement apparatus also within the quantum
description, in such a way that the interaction with the system causes the
system to eventually evolve into a state that corresponds exactly to the one
that results from the traditional collapse of the wave function (but without a
"break" in the description). It therefore supports the idea that classical
behavior is an emergent phenomenon from the underlying quantum behavior, and
that there is no fundamental classical-quantum divide

~~~
dzdt
Thanks! Since I took quantum in college years ago I had the picture that this
must be how it works. Is this at all controversial, among serious physicists?

~~~
Jasamba
They seem intrigued and eager for further investigation from what i see, the
paper showed up on my fb feed through a famous senior physicist sharing it and
calling it interesting. ;)

~~~
goerz
It's definitely interesting! ;-)

